
Forget maternity leave – women should get PAID menstrual leave every month - powertry
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2857096/Forget-maternity-leave-women-PAID-menstrual-leave-month-men-just-lump-leading-doctor-claims.html
======
techdragon
As a believer in the ability for employees to take personal time when needed,
it makes sense to me. Give everyone 4-5 days they can take off each month.
Gender Discrimination issue gone.

------
dudul
Wait a minute, I'm a little lost now. Women are allowed to enroll in the
military cause equality, but they need 3 days a month to recover from their
menstruations?

They should get paid the same but get an extra 3 days off a month?

What is this society that is trying to sell us the strong empowered you-go-
girl women and at the same time tries to coddle them 24/7?

------
mreiland
When did being female turn into a debilitating disease?

